# Surnames



## twinklycat

Hiya!

I was reading the thread over in 'General' about people having different surnames to their children and it has made me suddenly consider surnames which is something I had never thought about before...

My hubby and I have different surnames, purely my choice - I love my surname (much more than his :haha:) and had been adamant since I was a child that I would not change my surname when I married. Luckily I have a hubby who is not a macho man and he wasn't bothered by it at all :thumbup:

However...we are now thinking about starting our adoption journey, and I wondered what the Social Workers views on this would be. The child/ren would probably have my surname - would this be frowned upon? I really don't want to change my surname, and I would struggle to double barrel, but Hubby and I would if we were asked too.

This probably seems a rather a non issue but after hearing so many negative things against SS i'm trying to iron out absolutely everything that they could possibly mark against us before we apply!


----------



## puppymom32

Dh and I have different surnames. I decided to keep mine because at the time we got married we both were in the Marines. It was just so much easier and DH didnt really care either. Our adopted son has my DH's surname. I may change mine adventually or I may not. Just depends our SW didnt seem to have a problem but our adoption was a private adoption.


----------

